# I want to be licenced as a journeyman.



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2011)

I live here in Idaho and have tried to find information to become a journeyman
roofer. I have five years of experience in tear off, install and was a foreman for two years. Most of my experience is in comp and metal. I have done flat work and cedar shakes and a lot of tear offs. I am a good roofer, but I would like to be certified. In Idaho I don't have to be which is why I fix a lot of work here. I want to be prepared when Idaho finally gets caught with licensing and it would be great for the customers to know I carry a license that proves that I know what I am doing. I have a good reputation here and will always have work, it would just be a nice safety net when the state wakes up and I would also like to know where I am lacking in knowledge. I am not far from Nevada so I was thinking of shooting down there for testing. Any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

You were a foreman, but want to be a journeyman? I don't get it. Are you saying you have been a non union worker and want to work union? 

Many manufacturers will have training as well as the nrca.


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

Its mainly from the local unions, although I have a certificate from the state of Massachusetts when I became a journeyman. I was in the union at the time.


----------



## jjshaggy (Feb 24, 2011)

the local 200 roofers union is out of pocatello,ID. 208-237-5758.


----------

